# Food Grade Lavender



## Count Omulis (Jun 9, 2010)

So a few years ago, a friend of mine made a lavender cake, which was awesome.  I was wanting to do some playing with lavender, but am having troubles finding any food grade lavender anywhere.  I have tried online stores like Penzeys, and searched many of the food stores in town, but to no avail.  Anybody have any ideas as to where to find this elusive ingredient?


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 9, 2010)

It's not easy to find.  The best way is to grow a couple of pots of it yourself. I have been growing it now for about 15 years.  Nowadays, I have outdoor space, and the plants tend to last several years, growing larger and more lush each year, even though I'm in New Jersey, where I wouldn't have suspected that could happen.

I would LOVE to have the recipe for the Lavender cake, if that's possible. Would be glad to trade one for Lavender Caramel Ice Cream, which I am compelled to make at least once a summer under penalty of death from friends.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 9, 2010)

The Spice House has it.  They are an offshoot of Penzey's -- sort of.

Lavender Flower Buds, Food Grade, Dried

I just spend about a million dolars there this weekend and it was all really fresh, tasty and cheap.

Like June said, it is also very easy to grow on your own.


----------



## Count Omulis (Jun 9, 2010)

Thank you, definitely going to go look.  I will have to track down the friend sometime and find the recipe, it was for her birthday cake, and I fell in love with the flavor.  From what I have heard, Lavender makes great custards as well. Not to mention using it in teas, etc.  I just want to play with it, it seems like a very promising, under-used herb.  The Ice Cream recipe definitely sounds delicious.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 9, 2010)

This recipe sounds lovely......, and I grow lavender. I wonder if I could make it without the usual baking disaster.....

http://novice-baker.blogspot.com/2007/11/lemon-lavender-cake-real-deal.html


----------



## Janet H (Jun 9, 2010)

My band sometimes plays in Sequim WA at the lavender festival.  The street vendors there sell the most amazing collection of festival food with lavender.  lemonade, chocolate, pies, Duck tacos w/ lavender, ice-cream, etc.  The locals call it catnip for women.....


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 9, 2010)

Janet H said:


> My band sometimes plays in Sequim WA at the lavender festival.  The street vendors there sell the most amazing collection of festival food with lavender.  lemonade, chocolate, pies, Duck tacos w/ lavender, ice-cream, etc.  The locals call it catnip for women.....



"catnip for women"......  Isn't that the truth!!  I have dreams of rolling in a lavender field in the south of France.


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 9, 2010)

Kayelle said:


> "catnip for women"...... Isn't that the truth!! I have dreams of rolling in a lavender field in the south of France.


 
...and there's enough of it there in the summer that you could do that!


----------



## mollyanne (Jun 9, 2010)

kayelle, you nut

I have a question....what makes Lavender "Food Grade"? Is there a Lavender that is NOT "Food Grade"? If so, why so?

.


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 9, 2010)

mollyanne said:


> kayelle, you nut
> 
> I have a question....what makes Lavender "Food Grade"? Is there a Lavender that is NOT "Food Grade"? If so, why so?
> 
> .


 
Much of the lavender grown today is sold for fragrance.  This lavender is treated with chemicals that render it unsafe for consumption.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 9, 2010)

This is my screensaver.......


----------



## mollyanne (Jun 9, 2010)

ChefJune said:
			
		

> Much of the lavender grown today is sold for fragrance....treated with chemicals that render it unsafe for consumption


oh...good to know...thanks ChefJune. I prefer fresh herbs anyway and that's almost all I use. I love the smell of lavender but I can't imagine liking the taste of it.

That's sooo beautiful, kayelle

.


----------



## Count Omulis (Jun 10, 2010)

So good and great news.  I not only finally found lavender, I found two stores in town that carry it, and not too bad of a price either (one store is 1.98/oz.  not salt, but not saffron either).  I cant wait to try some recipes.  looking at custards, ice creams, cakes...it seems like it can be pretty versatile, though most of my endeavors are going to be more desserty.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jun 10, 2010)

My lavender is 3 years old this spring, and just gorgeous, if I do say so myself.


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 10, 2010)

What do you use it for, sparrowgrass?


----------



## recipedirect (Jun 10, 2010)

*Lovely Lavender*

I grow my own lavender but I did see some at Whole Foods.
Lavender is part of the mint family.
I get a pitcher of water and throw some lavender in it then put in fridge - so refreshing.


----------



## mollyanne (Jun 11, 2010)

*Lavender Mojito*...isn't it pretty? 
"Lavender and rose-infused simple syrup and a 
lovely lavender sugar rim are what make this drink so special" 
~ flower food | fleurs, faeries and floral confections: Lavender Mojito


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 11, 2010)

oh boy Mollyanne.......pass that right through the screen.......I'ma hot frazzled wreck, and that looks just like the ticket!!!
How beautiful !!!


----------



## mollyanne (Jun 11, 2010)

Me too...I just mowed the front lawn and now it's time to stand over the floor vent Marilyn Monroe style  ...well, maybe just put our feet up on the Veranda...whew...here's to you, kayelle...
...and to all the Lavender lovers here   ...cheers!


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 12, 2010)

Alas, I found out in culinary school that I am as allergic to lavender eating it as I am smelling it.  We were working with herbs de Provence, in these delicious broiled tomatoes.  I ate me tomato and instantly my face swole up, my eyes watered and I began to cough like crazy.  I didn't notice it as I was adding it to the buttered bread crumbs, but I did when I ate it.

So, no lavender for me - food grade or not!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 12, 2010)

jennyema said:


> The Spice House has it.  They are an offshoot of Penzey's -- sort of.
> 
> Lavender Flower Buds, Food Grade, Dried
> 
> ...


Thanks Jenny, I ordered some things from then today,They alll looked great.
kadesma


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jun 14, 2010)

Mostly I just enjoy the lavender in the garden.  I do use Penzey's herbes de Provence, but I don't make my own.

Just got back from visiting my son in Bloomington Indiana, and he took me to the farmers market--bought great green beans, and 9 different kinds of lavender plants.  At $1 each, I couldn't resist.  Also got some pretty lilies and a couple other perennials.


----------



## Kathleen (Jun 14, 2010)

Lavender ice cream, cakes, mojitas, etc.  RECIPES, please!!!  Please please please!


----------



## mollyanne (Jun 14, 2010)

*Lavender Mojito *
_(makes 2)_

Fill iced glass with crushed ice.
Add:
3 oz Light Rum
3 oz Club Soda
1 oz Rose(or lavender)-infused Simple Syrup (recipe below)
3-5 Mint leaves muddled with the syrup
Juice from 2 Fresh Limes
2 mint sprigs (for garnish)
Fresh lavender blossoms (for garnish)
Lavender Sugar (for glass rims - recipe below)

• Combine the white Rum, Club Soda, Rose or Lavender-infused simple syrup, and lime juice. Dip rim of glass in Lavender Sugar (recipe below)
• Pour into glasses and top off with more ice and sparking or soda water
• Garnish with mint sprig and fresh lavender blossoms
• wear FlipFlops & a Sarong (or white shorts & a tan for the guys)
• Sip and hum "Lavender Blue" YouTube - Lavender Blue by Robin Spielberg (Relaxing Music) HD
*Lavender Sugar*
1 Cup granulated sugar
1 small Vanilla Bean cut in half lengthwise and then cut into teensy pieces
1 TBsp dried culinary Lavender Buds

*Rose (or Lavender)-infused Simple Syrup*
Combine 1 Cup of granulated sugar with 1 Cup of water and boil until sugar is melted...about 3 minutes. Add culinary Rose (or Lavender Blossoms) to the mixture and let it steep for 10 or 15 minutes...then remove the blossoms.
.

.


----------



## Kathleen (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you, MollyAnne!  That sounds so refreshing.  The music is pretty.  I remember the words to the song from long ago.

~Kathleen


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 14, 2010)

I like lavender-spiked iced tea.  Have one of those "Mr. Coffee" iced tea machines & I just sprinkle about a tablespoon of dried lavender buds over the tea bags.  Gives a nice floral note to the tea.


----------



## Count Omulis (Jun 21, 2010)

Made a Lavender Mint Cheesecake, and I like it.  My wife says it tastes like plants though.  I know I didnt use enough mint (about equal to the lavender) so it was quite floral, and not very minty.  Cest la vie, need to play more


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jun 21, 2010)

Mint cheese cake??? Hmmmm I have a lot if mint growing in my herb garden. Care to share the recipe?


----------



## Count Omulis (Jun 22, 2010)

actually all i did was make a standard cheesecake, but add in finely chopped mint leaves and lavender.  It didnt turn out how I wanted it flavor wise, still needs some playing.


----------



## silentmeow (Jun 24, 2010)

How did I miss this thread!  I have some questions for you experts.  I bought two lavender plants from the local nursery label read, Lavandula x Intermedia, "Grosso". I've never used it in cooking but dry the leaves for the aroma.  How do I know if this if food grade?  Can I save the seeds and start my own plants which I would assume would be organic at that point?  And finally, are only the flowers used in cooking or can I use the leaves too?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 24, 2010)

No worries!  Use your lavendar in cooking to your heart's content.  Except for the few things I grow from seed, all of my herb plants come from nurseries.  Regular nurseries - not "organic".  Because of their strong oil content, herb plants don't suffer from the same pests as other plants, & thus are rarely, if ever, grown with the same complement of pesticides/fungicides, etc., etc. as other vegetation.  And certainly nothing toxic.

As for which part(s) to use, I've only seen recipes for & have personally only used the flowers & flower buds.  I'm thinking the leaves would most likely be overly strong & a bit bitter to consume, but haven't had personal experience with them.


----------



## silentmeow (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks Breezy,
I love the smell and make those little pillow things with bay leaf and lavender to stuff in cupboards and drawers to keep the bugs out.  The joys of country living!  In my searching it's always been the flowers for food too.  Perhaps I'll try the leaves as long as they don't seem to be toxic.  Love your kitty picture.  I have six furbabies.  They give me such pleasure.


----------

